
America's Little-Known Mission to Support Al Qaeda's Role in Libya - notlukesky
https://nationalinterest.org/feature/americas-little-known-mission-support-al-qaedas-role-libya-73271
======
a0-prw
Of course the US knew the rebels were islamists and when they succeeded in
Libya, they tried the same thing in Syria. Fortunately, Russia stopped them.

